# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Herbalife
Mensen ervaring met dit produkt om MEER op gewicht te komen?

----------


## I Rozenberg

Geen ervaringen met herbalife maar wel met Nova Nutria.
Wil je meer weten mail me dan even terug
[email protected]

----------


## Guest

Ik heb er ervaring mee&#33; Ik heb het geprobeerd en viel er haast niks door af. Omdat ik op den duur van de shakes moest overgeven omdat ze zo vies zijn ben ik maar gestopt. Al mijn energie enz heb ik er ingestopt met als vervolg 1 kilo verlies in al die tijd. Voor mij nooit meer dat vieze troep. Maar een collega van mijn moeder heeft dat ook gedaan en is er wel heel veel door afgevallen in totaal al 10 kilo en is er wel enthousiast over. Ze zegt het duurt lang maar je krijgt geen last van jojo effect dus het kan bij ieder mens anders uitpakken. In ieder geval ga ik wat anders proberen want ik vind het hartstikke duur en smerig. Oja ik heb het streepje slank dieet gedaan en dat hielp wel dus ik ga dat maar een week doen. Dit kost je niks en je kan inprincipe alles eten.

----------


## user1301

Ja, ik ben er een paar kilo door aangekomen. Gewoon die shakes (ik vond ze absoluut NIET vies) nemen en Formule 2 vezel- en kruidentabletten. Ik kan je er meer info over geven als je wilt. Mail dan even naar [email protected]

----------


## Helena

Heb je belangstelling in Herbalife, wil je géén begeleiding, niet gebeld worden om weer te moeten bestellen, maar wel graag de producten ?

Surf dan eens naar www.weeggezond.nl

Daar kunt u zowel de huid als de voedings producten met 20% korting bestellen.

----------


## Gast444

Het is illegaal om Herbalife producten tegen korting en zonder begeleiding te verkopen. Deze distrbuteur overtreedt de etische regels. 

Vergeet ook niet dat je altijd 30 dagen tevredenheidsgarantie hebt op alle Herbalife producten. Dat betekent dat je 100% van je geld terug krijgt als je binnen 30 dagen aangeeft niet tevreden te zijn.

----------


## www.weeggezond.nl

Wij leveren de bekende producten van Herbalife mét 30 dagen geld terug garantie.

www.weeggezond.nl 

Onafhankelijk Herbalife Distributeur

----------


## Pientje

Is dit een medische site of een reclame site?
En dan werkt de site ook nog niet goed...

----------


## Martinette

deze link kreeg ik van een vriendin en wil het graag verder vertellen.
In deze dure tijden wil toch iedereen graag korting?
Zelf gebruik ik namelijk al een tijdje Herbalife producten en die bevallen me prima; ik ben al een aantal kilo's afgevallen en voel me lekker fit. Maar nu kun je namelijk deze producten ook Online bestellen met 20% korting en het wordt via DPD nog aan huis bezorgt ook! Mijn eerste bestelling daar heb ik vorige week gedaan en met een paar dagen heb je het al in huis; super!
Waar kijken? www.hapjeaanhuis.nl

----------


## san1974

Helena,Hoe weet je welke produkt je moet bestellen?er staan zoveel in de lijst.ik zoek om veel af tevallen en op gewicht te blijven?alavst bedankt
gr sandra

----------


## www.vitalisonline.nl

Ken je de gezonde voedingsproducten van Herbalife al en kun je jezelf goed motiveren?

Ben je ervan overtuigd dat je zonder begeleiding je streefgewicht bereiken kunt?
In dat geval hoef je daar bij ons niet voor te betalen, dat vinden wij wel zo redelijk!

Wij leveren snel en zijn een betrouwbaar adres. boven de  100 betaal je geen extra verzendkosten. Geen begeleiding maar vragen per e-mail stellen mag altijd.

OP DE 20% KORTING WEBSITE: WWW.VITALISONLINE.NL 
(zonder persoonlijke begeleiding) 
vind je de volledige gebruiksaanwijzing van de Herbalifevoedingskundige producten. Ook staan er smakelijke shakerecepten op.

VIA WEBSITE WWW.HERBAVITALIS.NL
kun je terecht voor alle Herbalifeproducten wanneer je wel persoonlijk begeleidt wilt worden door een ervaren gewichtsconsulent.

Op beide websites gelden de volledige Herbalife garantieregels.

----------


## SilviaB

o mijn god..
mijn mening:
herbalife gebruiken, ja of nee?
NEE!!!
ik heb het gebruikt om af te vallen. eerst val je wat af. maar zodra je weer normaal begint met eten (en dan heb ik het niet over een paar broodjes, maar over 1 broodje in plaats van een shake!) kom je net zo hard weer aan. en op die manier blijf je kopen, en bestellen. ik heb dit bijna een jaar gedaan. shakes, de pillen die er bij horen. en nadat ik ermee was gestopt ben ik heel veel aangekomen! nu heb ik weer een redelijk gezond gewicht. maar herbalife gebruiken? ik niet meer! als je aan wilt/moet komen dan begrijp ik het. dan is het heel logisch en handig!
groetjes van silvia

----------

